# Filter and divider recomendations



## CTBetta (May 31, 2009)

I just purchased a used 56 gallon aquarium (30 wide x 18 deep x 24 tall in inches) and stand. I plan on dividing it into three sections, using black plexiglass drilled for water flow.

This setup would be for my three (3) male Bettas and am trying to decide on my filter options. I have always used HOB filters and was thinking of using two (2)Emperor 280 filters, one on each end with baffles to filter the tank with a 250 watt heater (Visi-Therm Stealth Heater) in the middle section.

I originally wanted to block off the rear about six (6) inches in, use a single filter (Emperor 400) and heater in this section, then divide the front section into three (3), however; due to the tank frame and center support, I don't think I will be able to get the plexi in.

Looking for some ideas from the experienced crowd......

Thanks
Gordi


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

id suggest staying away from the filters you mentioned, and get yourself an AquaClear110 instead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

For a setup like that you want a canister. What is going to happen is your HOB's suck in water as fast as they put it out, so you will not get barely any filtration in the middle section. You want a canister with the input on one side and the output on the other. In addition I would advise many small hole in the divides, and do not line them up. Then a heater out the filter output side I would think would be best.... If I were doing that I would even go with an inline filter personally, because you never know what kind of weird currents with form from the separators.

If you look at commercially made separators, they have a thousand tiny holes all over them. You want to mimic that. Check out Rena filters, from I have read Ithink that's what you would want... like an XP3 is only like $60 at petsmart if i remember correctly.


----------

